# NI EULA Says you can't use their gear to make sound libraries AT ALL , but promote themselves appearing to do exactly that! (or am I missing something



## shapednoise (Apr 29, 2021)

I asked NI this Quick question. 

Your licensing terms expressly forbid the repackage of your samples or sounds yet it appears to this untrained eye that your promoting the appropriation of other companies products?

<https://blog.native-instruments.com/5-free-vintage-synths-for-kontakt/>

Could you assist me in understanding the distinction please?


Yet they were expressly touting multi samples of a Korg synth.

If i use one of your products, say, a synth from an ‘init’ patch, to create percussion sounds, for a drum library, these would contravene your licence?

If this is the case then it means the use of any of your products for sound design is totally out of the question? #SoundDesign

But interestingly those instruments include direct multi samples from competitors synths. Yet your ULA would prohibit the same of your instruments

They replied with:






BUT:







Yet it very much appears that to do the same to a NI synth would contravene their EULA 

So I’m still confused.

#gamesound #sounddesign


----------

